# Ordering a 2.0TD soon



## bensaintonge (Jan 25, 2012)

Looks like I'm trading in my 2012 LS with a lease pull ahead offer soon, I'm going for the Rainforest Green 2.0TD for sure. I'm going with the convienence package so I can get the heated mirrors (a must in Upper Michigan), but debating on the Pioneer System and Oil Pan heater. The heater I think will good on really cold nights (less that 0°F) especially years down the road when the car isn't quite new. Any experiences with the heater? The biggest question is the Pioneer system, my base radio now isn't very good so it would be a no brainer to get the Pioneer system right? I also like the dash cubby though and I'd lose that with the Pioneer... any other thoughts? Really looking forward to the TD Cruze!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I have both of the above - but I'm an all dressed kind of guy. 

Anyway you slice it, the diesel is going to rock your world!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

go sit in a premium stereo equipped cruze at the dealer

its $500 for two small subs in the rear deck, small speaker in the dash and 17w amp

it seems 50/50 for the posters on this board, if you like it go for it....i didnt think it was worth it, can do much better aftermarket

oil heater is no brainer where i live, every car on the lot has one


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I have the Pioneer system and I must say I am not impressed. Compared to the Sony system I had in my last car (13 Focus ST), it really lacks any feeling. I think it's due to the lack of a subwoofer in the trunk.

I have never heard the stock Cruze system, so I can't comment on if it's a huge improvement over stock.

As far as the oil pan heater, I didn't bother with it. I read it's not very effective and it only turns on if it's below 0 anyhow.

Hope that helps.


----------



## bensaintonge (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah audio improvements are easy to do later so I'll probably do without the Pioneer system. Another question, sunroof or not? I've never had one but I think I'd like one. It's not something I can add later (at least not easily) so I have to do it now or never. Also, black or tan leather? I think the black is nice and will stay clean easier but looks lower end to me than the tan


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I had a sunroof in my last car and not one in this one. I regret it.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

The oil pan heater for the gas engines is controlled by a thermostat built into the plug. Whereas the Diesel engine oil pan heater does not have this feature and runs whenever it is plugged in. 

The cocoa over shale interior looks great, but will stain easily. Even from dye rubbing off blue jeans. But it is the more traditional American looking interior. It does not have the waffle fabric on the dash that some dislike. 

The black interior is well black. European looking, disguises a lot of dirt that you can't see to clean and may later transfer to your white shirts. It has the waffle fabric on the dash that some like. 

Sunroof... Never had one because they leak sound into the cabin, and I'm mister silence is golden. My brother, on the other hand, always orders sunroof. 26 years ago I asked my then boss: "Does your sunroof leak?" He answered: "All sunroofs leak. The question you should ask is how much does your sunroof leak?"


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I will always choose black over tan. Tan gets dirty and looks like junk to fast IMHO. 

I love having a sunroof. Although I find the older I get the less I use it, as I would rather have it be quiet on the freeway. You do not want to add an aftermarket sunroof to any car as they will not have the factory drain tubes.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Don't know what stereo is in my Cruze but it sounds fine to me. Just went through the second winter with my diesel cruze and have never even used the glow plugs as starting is instant every time. I am 6'2" tall so a sunroof is not for me and they always leak anyway. I have black leather interior and have no problems even in 100F+ temp. Heated seats and side mirrors are standard on my CDX as are fog lights. The only mod I have is quality tinted windows, a must have in Australian summers. Remember if you service your diesel correctly you can expect at least 200,000 miles or more from the engine.


----------



## bensaintonge (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm going for longevity more than anything, but I'm hoping for 400,000 miles! Many gas engines will do 200-250k with regular maintenance so I can't see why the 2.0 can't do 400,000. The transmission may be another story


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

bensaintonge said:


> I'm going for longevity more than anything, but I'm hoping for 400,000 miles! Many gas engines will do 200-250k with regular maintenance so I can't see why the 2.0 can't do 400,000. The transmission may be another story


Engine mileage is dependant on type of driving done, all highway half a million plus is possible, but city driving is hard on any engine when subject to stop start driving and will reduce engine life. I gave what I thought would be reasonable under poor driving conditions.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

I have the tan leather, had 3 cars with black leather seats before and they always get way too hot, tan leather is cooler for sure but you have to take monthly care with leather treatment so they will stay nice and soft for a long time also with leather spray stains removal is easier. You'll love this car!


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

*bensaintonge* Welcome , My name is Manny , I am a Diesel Guru ,x VW/bmw/MB Engineer/tech ,I have posted a few things on like the proper break in procedure , please take the time to read this as it's very important to follow this.. Also ,no need to ahem plug the car in as it has been designed to start in -40 blow , the thing I tell every one is add additive to every tank in a white bottle from power service anti gel called Diesel Kleen. White bottle in the winter and grey summer . You can find this at most auto parts stores and Walmart as well . Keep all your tires around 42/43 PSI. as well . If you have any diesel question , feel free to PM me a message. Again Congrats on going Diesel . I have a factory moon roof and in my years of being around cars ,I never had a Factory Moon roof leak. Now after market is another is another story . I would say if you want the moon roof get it ; I my self do enjoy it .


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi Manny, don't want to steal de post but what about this 42 psi in the tires, I run mines at 38 and find them really hard already, at 42 they will melt in the middle and put some unwanted stress on the suspension/bearings/bushings/wheel setup...could you explain the reasons why you run them so high? Besides fuel economy I don't see what's the point...thanks


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh you again ....just kidding , If you look on the tires max pressure is 50 PSI . You will not stress out any thing even the at max pressure ,only you would have a still lumber wagon ride. You should see what the PSI is on a ford Transit connect. The main reason as tire pressure will change going into winter ,it really drop 2 to 3 pounds ,so putting it in at what I recommended ,will put you right at the 38/39\psi also you will get better MPG as well . 

*Tire Pressure and Fuel Economy *


Tire pressure is a very important issue where fuel economy is concerned. In general as your vehicle’s tires contact the road the friction between the rubber and pavement slows the vehicle down. This is termed rolling resistance. In general, the lower your rolling resistance the longer your car will coast on a road without the need for additional gas. This increases your gas mileage. So by increasing your tire pressure you will decrease rolling resistance and raise your fuel economy. Keep the following guidelines in mind when increasing tire pressure to raise mpg’s:1. It has been noted that for every 1 psi in tire pressure you can raise your gas mileage by .4 percent. The average tire pressure most people run is 32 psi. By raising your tire pressure to 37 psi you can increase your fuel economy by *2%*.



2. When raising your tire pressure, never exceed the value written on the sidewall of the tire (Max Pressure). This is a safety rating that should not be exceeded. For many cars the value is 44 psi for example. If you raise your pressure that high you may risk tire damage and premature tire wear. 
​*Personal Experience*
When playing around with my tire pressure to improve my mileage I settled on a conservative value between the normally run 38 psi and the sidewall maximum rated pressure of 50 psig. I used 42 psig in the front and 42 psi in the rear. Remember to keep a 2 psi pressure differential between the front and rear tires. You need this extra pressure in the front to compensate for the extra weight from the engine and components in the front of the vehicle. This will give your vehicle the most balanced ride. 
Immediately when driving I noticed I was able to coast my car much longer without it slowing down. I was also able to accelerate much quicker while giving it less gas at the same time. The benefit was quite noticeable.

Hope this explains it .


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

I run mine 45 psi all around.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

The engineers who set up the suspension did so with the tire pressures published on the tire placard inside the door jamb. 

Increasing pressures beyond those numbers will improve fuel economy but also change the handling characteristics of the car. 

Boyle's law is a constant. The pressure of a gas is directly proportional to the size of container and temperature. This means for every 10 degree Celsius temperature change, the tire pressure will change by 2.5 PSI. 10 degrees warmer = 2.5 PSI more pressure. 10 degrees cooler = 2.5 PSI less. 

Boyle's law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> Oh you again ....just kidding , If you look on the tires max pressure is 50 PSI . You will not stress out any thing even the at max pressure ,only you would have a still lumber wagon ride. You should see what the PSI is on a ford Transit connect. The main reason as tire pressure will change going into winter ,it really drop 2 to 3 pounds ,so putting it in at what I recommended ,will put you right at the 38/39\psi also you will get better MPG as well .
> 
> 
> *Tire Pressure and Fuel Economy *
> ...


Lol, me again... ok thanks! You should change your nickname to GodDiesel! Just kidding...lol


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I find 38F and 36R suits me for a compromise between ride and handling. As it is not uncommon to have a 15C - 20C difference between day and night here I always check tyre pressure after sundown. On my Hyundai I run 36F 34R also checked at night.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

bensaintonge said:


> Looks like I'm trading in my 2012 LS with a lease pull ahead offer soon, I'm going for the Rainforest Green 2.0TD for sure. I'm going with the convienence package so I can get the heated mirrors (a must in Upper Michigan), but debating on the Pioneer System and Oil Pan heater. The heater I think will good on really cold nights (less that 0°F) especially years down the road when the car isn't quite new. Any experiences with the heater? The biggest question is the Pioneer system, my base radio now isn't very good so it would be a no brainer to get the Pioneer system right? I also like the dash cubby though and I'd lose that with the Pioneer... any other thoughts? Really looking forward to the TD Cruze!


I am not sure what stereo they put in the bade Diesel Cruze but I think it sounds great. It sounds much clearer than my friend's 2013 LT with the Pioneer option. Try it out before you spend the extra $$$


----------

